# start of an orangeblood rod



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

It's gonna be sweet, but will have to wait...Corpus/Baffin tomorrow for 3 days!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Looking good. Good luck. Looks like you are going to have some ice cream weather (an old Rudy Grigar saying when the weather was nice).


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, Ellis! The forecast for there is like foreplay for a 60 yr old ready for some fishing!! :biggrin:

*Detailed Local Forecast*

How to Read This

*Tonight:* Mostly clear. Low 66F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tomorrow:* Mainly sunny. High 88F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tomorrow night:* Partly cloudy. Low around 70F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday:* Sunny skies. Warm. High 89F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday:* Sunshine. Highs in the upper 80s and lows in the low 70s.


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats some nice tight weaves there


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good weaving there, too bad it's not an old sarge.


----------



## 210rob (Aug 8, 2008)

Can't get any better than that really looks bad to the bone.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

That is cleaaaaaan Jerry!Nice work!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> Good weaving there, too bad it's not an old sarge.


I just completed an "old Sarge" weave pattern. Now I need to have a reason to put it on a rod.
Pat


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Orange Blood????? Is this in reference to the last to games the Horns had? I am a Horn fan as well......you did a great job on the weave, nice and tight...definately make Bevo proud.

Pods


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

WHAT???? You're going to be kicked out of the club!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll give it a thumbs up! My next two out the door are orange as well... 

What's the Baffin report??


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys! On a 1-10, I'll give the trip a 7, but only because of decent weather, good friends, good scenery, good eats, and good scotch. Fishing was tough. No big sow trout were caught, but ok #s of smallish keeper size trout/reds/drum.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

The weavers on here can appreciate this...20-30 thread changes each pass...I'll git ur dun, but it's gonna take awhile. Started this weave last wke, and been doing alittle each night. Pulled everything to the right tonight to ck the progress/make adjustments. Step 44 of 104.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Lordamercy.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

:clover:


Goags said:


> The weavers on here can appreciate this...20-30 thread changes each pass...I'll git ur dun, but it's gonna take awhile. Started this weave last wke, and been doing alittle each night. Pulled everything to the right tonight to ck the progress/make adjustments. Step 44 of 104.


Dang, some of us ********* can't even count to 104.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Did you lose a bet or something? Cant believe you allow those colors in your home. 
Looks fantastic as always. Gonna make someone very happy.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just a progress pic, I'll post a final picture once I get the rod all finished in a week or so. Ellis, here's the image I used to make the pattern...I did alot of looking to find what I wanted to try. Far from perfect result, but looks decent to the naked eye. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow! Thats awesome Jerry!...The first weave pic looks like the ''T'' is traveling at light speed


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Alright, stick a fork in this one. Castaway XP3 843P, spiral AmTak Ringlock micros, Fuji folding hkkeep under the forewrap...the LAST white blank that I have...Lance? Hopefully, we'll be sticking a fork in bevo in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Outstanding workmanship Jerry, but ain't that the wrong color for you?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

It is coming together very well. I really like the weave and handle work.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Outstanding! That rod is going to Hook 'em fer sure!

Can't believe you made that rod - it certainly is not for you.


----------

